# I Need help identifying this pumilio?



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone help with i.d. this pumilio? 




















2nd picture isn't to great


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cristobal. But it is always important to know that frog you buy, especially at this time when there are new morph around.


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Cristobal. But it is always important to know that frog you buy, especially at this time when there are new morph around.


Thought that was it... well it was a very quick buy a guy was moving to colorodo and sold me two females i couldn't just not buy them xD plus in my state the hobby is non existant!

forgot to mention for $40


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

My thought is Cristo as well...Did the guy you got them from not know? I find it interesting he sold you two frogs that he knew were females but didn't id them for you. People are weird sometimes.



LordHollis said:


> Thought that was it... well it was a very quick buy a guy was moving to colorodo and sold me two females i couldn't just not buy them xD plus in my state the hobby is non existant!
> 
> forgot to mention for $40


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

simonphelps said:


> My thought is Cristo as well...Did the guy you got them from not know? I find it interesting he sold you two frogs that he knew were females but didn't id them for you. People are weird sometimes.


He was an older fellow and he said he had paper work on them but he misplaced it. He moved the day I picked them up! He was getting out of the frog hobby he had numerous exos etc. but these are my first pumilio and so far so good! As far as I know they are female haven't heard any calling whatsoever! He said they were about 3 years old


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

The problem with pumilio is you can't 100% ID them by looks alone.You should only buy Pumilio that you know the locale for sure.I agree with Simon,that if he knew they are female,then he should know what they are.I have a bunch of Pumilio and can tell you what each and every one is.Even if You feel they are Cristobals,you can't properly pair them off with any others without knowing what year import they were,because the earlier imports were from"areas around" cristobal.With Cristobals in particular,they should be matched up by year to ensure you aren't cross breeding.I suggest keeping them together and enjoying them for what they are,don't try to pair them up,and when you feel comfortable with working with them get Pumilio from a respectable breeder so you know for sure what they are.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If the gentleman cannot positively ID them, then you should not ever pair them off and breed them. You should simply enjoy them for the beautiful pets they are. You don't have to breed every animal.
You can not visually identify a pumilio. Yes, it LOOKS like a cristobal. But that is only a guess.


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

oddlot said:


> The problem with pumilio is you can't 100% ID them by looks alone.You should only buy Pumilio that you know the locale for sure.I agree with Simon,that if he knew they are female,then he should know what they are.I have a bunch of Pumilio and can tell you what each and every one is.Even if You feel they are Cristobals,you can't properly pair them off with any others without knowing what year import they were,because the earlier imports were from"areas around" cristobal.With Cristobals in particular,they should be matched up by year to ensure you aren't cross breeding.I suggest keeping them together and enjoying them for what they are,don't try to pair them up,and when you feel comfortable with working with them get Pumilio from a respectable breeder so you know for sure what they are.


Yeah, i know i wasn't planning on pairing them up for that reason! One question are females aggressive towards females? Iv'e looked around the web for info but i couldn't really find anything. Right now they are separated could they be housed together w/o issues?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

No,you're good.They will be fine together.The females,may eat each others eggs in some cases,but that's not an issue here.


----------



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

oddlot said:


> No,you're good.They will be fine together.The females,may eat each others eggs in some cases,but that's not an issue here.


Awesome! thanks for the insight! i did notice earlier today they seen each other from viv to viv and seemed very curious!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem,enjoy them,and for $40,that was a good deal.


----------

